# Hi, New here and need someone to talk to.



## Girl33 (Nov 27, 2009)

..................


----------



## Girl33 (Nov 27, 2009)

......................


----------



## beninneedofhelp (Nov 24, 2009)

Has he taken the time to see if its him or maybe he has found out its him and he is depressed cause he dont no how to tell you but wants his own kids or something ?? really i feel sorry for you in this i really dont no what to say i thought i was broken myself i was very sexually active from the time i was 14 never used condoms and luckily never caught nothing either. Im 31 now and most the time im afraid to have sex cause i now no im very fertile , i was good up till i got locked up at age 22 and spent 2 years for weed then i stopped smoking and drinking so much and walla my first son then i started partying again and nothing for a while then i stopped again and again here came my 2nd child so i no that drinking and smoking played a huge part on my sperm count and so forth.. Now im kicked out again  and this time i no there isnt no going back to my old ways ever again but i no if i ever did get a last chance again id not fall back again and i would have to watch out for that if we are not ready to have a third even though i dont think id mind at all now that i got my head out of my butt i no i could handle it and love and enjoy it but im 31 my wife is 26 if she stays my wife and at this age with 2 kids and a family i now no means more then anything to me im not willing to give up not now when i no what is truely important .. Maybe you should take a trip for a week or something to a secluded area not let him have things like drinking or something and just go nuts for that hole time make it new and exciting or sexy i dont no really but there is something in the way that is for sure and i can only say from my past what slowed me down and if you no its not you then that means there is something with him and needs to be addressed cause i have read that women are most sexually needy and active in there 30s and you and him could be losing the best sexually active time of your lives right now


----------



## beninneedofhelp (Nov 24, 2009)

ahh seems we have a bit in common with a rough life and such all i can say on that end is value yourself and keep you chin up and stay focused nothing is more important then having a good life in the end of everyday a good life is better then a exciting day or moment in life
Now if i could just get some advise on how to get around my situation and what to think of recent developments in both marriage and relationship and the ladies lounge id be happy but im not getting much there sadly and this state i live in right now didnt help with my situation living in michigan sucks when you depend on the auto world for work i was laid off for almost 2 years that didnt help with my situation any lucky for me i got a good job again


----------



## Girl33 (Nov 27, 2009)

...........


----------



## beninneedofhelp (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmm i then if its not to much to ask has he been tested or not ?? 
And i am sure drinking and such plays a part for both sexes but i doubt if you dont drink much these days that has anything to do with it on your end i really dont no what to say on that


----------



## Girl33 (Nov 27, 2009)

.............


----------



## beninneedofhelp (Nov 24, 2009)

Then id say its time to push the issue real hard cause you and him both deserve to no and be able to move past this issue or its only going to drive you both into further depression and that isnt good for no one exspecially you and i no it might seem tough but just let him no its ok no matter what happens but you have to no cause its tearing you up and you want kids one way or the other


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

He should get himself tested, and not freak out if the results are bad. Low sperm count can have many causes, and lots of them are treatable. The condition "low sperm count" is _not_ a diagnosis of "infertile".

I know a couple that had trouble conceiving until they read (in "Dear Abby" or something) that briefs may interfere with the temperature regulation of the sperm, so try boxers instead. It seemed stupid to both of them, so they asked me (I'm known to friends and family as scientifically minded). I said "I don't know, but it would be inexpensive to try, so why not do the experiment for 8 weeks, have sex at least once a day during that time, and see what you get?" Seven weeks later she was pregnant. I had to caution them (as I caution you) that this isn't proof of anything; science doesn't work by anecdote.

Go talk to a doctor and get your husband tested. There's no reason to flail around in ignorance when there's so much information to get.

AND, if it turns out he really is infertile, there are lots of kids in foster care whose biological parents wouldn't or couldn't take care of them. A married couple that wants to care for children could give such kids a life far beyond anything they might have otherwise.


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

First off, he sounds seriously depressed. It sounds to me like he's just given up on having kids. He doesn't want to go to family functions because he's jealous that his family memebers have kids and he doesn't? It would seem like a slap in the face, I suppose. However, he needs to snap out of this depression somehow.

I've read about the boxers thing to. Also, that riding a bicycle can affect your sperm count.


----------



## Girl33 (Nov 27, 2009)

..................


----------



## Girl33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Not much help in this forum I see............ 150+ views...


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

Dear Girl33

Did you post a question?

Did you delete your posts?


----------

